# BT Vengeance / F70 best all around prop?



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Any experience selecting a good prop for this setup? I have a 4 blade which I have to jack high for best performance, but in waves and wakes I cavitate too easy and need to be able to run easier with a deeper prop / lower jack setting. Not too bad a problem but running rivers with lots of boat wakes in summer makes it hard to cruise at optimum power.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Have you tried calling Powertech to see what they recommend? I have an F70 on my Maverick HPX-T, but it's a smaller boat and has a tunnel. The Powertech SWW3R in 14 pitch works pretty well on it. But I bet Powertech has spec'd lots of props for the Maverick HPXV with F70's, and that would probably be pretty close to what you might need.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Good idea. I also have a guy in the area that is a prop guru and will let u test drive before buying....just don't have time during week to do it...yet.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

You could also call shallow water prop guru Jack Foreman at 361-552-2789. He's very familiar with the F70 and might have already spec'd a prop for a Vengeance with one.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a BT Mosquito with an F70 Yamaha being delivered this week. Jack Foreman sent over what he believes to be the right prop for the motor. He said the F70 is super finicky to prop. It’s a 13P with his aggressive cupped design. I haven’t run it yet....I’ll let you know. He suggested strongly a cavitation plate and mounting the motor as high as possible on the jack plate. I guess it depends on what you are wanting to get out of it....but I am looking to run it skinny and have exceptional hole shot. I will give up a few MPH top end speed no problem to achieve this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matt Baldwin said:


> I have a BT Mosquito with an F70 Yamaha being delivered this week. Jack Foreman sent over what he believes to be the right prop for the motor. He said the F70 is super finicky to prop. It’s a 13P with his aggressive cupped design. I haven’t run it yet....I’ll let you know. He suggested strongly a cavitation plate and mounting the motor as high as possible on the jack plate. I guess it depends on what you are wanting to get out of it....but I am looking to run it skinny and have exceptional hole shot. I will give up a few MPH top end speed no problem to achieve this.


He’s propped a few guy’s Mosquitos on this forum so you should have the correct prop.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

I've considered the anti cav plate. Prob all that's needed as im hitting 6000 rpm easy and powertech confirmed I have the right prop.

I'm probably going to stay with what I have for a while.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ryan in LA said:


> I've considered the anti cav plate. Prob all that's needed as im hitting 6000 rpm easy and powertech confirmed I have the right prop.
> 
> I'm probably going to stay with what I have for a while.


My buddy runs an F70 on his HPX-T and hits 6300rpm WOT. You don’t want too much pitch on those motors or it won’t perform as efficiently as it could due to the lack of low end torque.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ryan in LA said:


> I've considered the anti cav plate. Prob all that's needed as im hitting 6000 rpm easy and powertech confirmed I have the right prop.
> 
> I'm probably going to stay with what I have for a while.


6000rpm isn’t the max for an F70, RPM range is 500-6300. Powertech is wrong or your motor is set up wrong. WOT trimmed out giving it all she’s got you should be able to reach 6300 and your top speed. If you were cavitating with the correct prop and motor setup you would be hitting 6300 and have more to go due to slippage, not just 6000. It’s probably a pitch too much and bogging the motor or your motor is mounted too low.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My buddy runs an F70 on his HPX-T and hits 6300rpm WOT. You don’t want too much pitch on those motors or it won’t perform as efficiently as it could due to the lack of low end torque.


Smack, you nailed the lack of bottom end torque. Imagine a cammed up small block drag car with an automatic. You get it off the line with a high stall speed converter. The F70 responds to a similar tweek. Old school Ventillated prop


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Call Jack Foreman.....mail him a check.....get your wheel and install it......then go fish! Jack will get you dialed in the first time. This is a common setup and he will know what you need!

Redfisher


----------

